# Make my computer faster?



## Doc Holliday

HP Pavillion Destop.

AMD E-300 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 1.30 GHz
4.00 GB RAM (3.6 GB useable)
64 Bit Operating system

I just had Comcast cable internet (modem) installed but the speed doesn't seem to be all that much quicker. 12 bite per second internet I think is what they said. 

My now deceased 32 bit Dell Latitude E-6500 with an Intel Duo Core and 4 GB RAM seemed to load pages much faster and I didn't even have cable internet for it, just Lynksys. I was under the impression that this compter with a 500? hard drive and 64 bit operating system would be lighting fast once I got actual internet at the house. That is not the case. 

Anything I can do to make this computer faster? Thanks.


----------



## CopperClad

what kind of anti-virus are you using? Go to speedtest.net and tell us the results.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I just uninstalled Norton, first post without it. Not much difference so far. The Comcast guys performed a speed test and said this thing should be smoking fast, 35.89 was one number, not certain about the other (return?). I can check again but want to get this thing secure first, unless I have nothing to worry about.

I could use some recommendatios for good free security downloads.


----------



## rusty baker

Use free Avast or free AVG. Both are as good as Norton or McCafee and aren't space hogs like those two.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I had to log off while I downloaded AVG. Thanks. I'm wondering if the 1.3 GHz thing can be improved? It seems that on websites with more advertising and pictures and moving images the page takes longer to open. Would that be the processor or the memory if either? Would adding RAM make the pc faster? 

Other than that it does seem to be noticeably faster. I'll check that speednet thing out this evening. 

Thanks.


----------



## walthill

You should also take a snapshot of your start up window. You can be running something huge and not be aware of it. My GF was logging into skype, onlywire, and like two other programs that were dragging her computer down and dumping info into her cache. We minimized her start up menu to only use the essentials, cleared her history, temporary files and cache and she was screaming!!!!

She only noticed that it was slow because she had to watch Youtube videos on the lowest resolution setting


----------



## Doc Holliday

CopperClad said:


> what kind of anti-virus are you using? Go to speedtest.net and tell us the results.


Why is the upload speed so much slower? And does that effect the overall internet speed? 


36.19 mbps download
4.84 upload


----------



## Doc Holliday

walthill said:


> You should also take a snapshot of your start up window. You can be running something huge and not be aware of it. My GF was logging into skype, onlywire, and like two other programs that were dragging her computer down and dumping info into her cache. We minimized her start up menu to only use the essentials, cleared her history, temporary files and cache and she was screaming!!!!
> 
> She only noticed that it was slow because she had to watch Youtube videos on the lowest resolution setting


 
What exactly does taking a snapshot of my start up windows mean? Thanks.


----------



## Doc Holliday

bump.


----------



## Doorman54

Quite a few questions issues as far as I can see Doc....

I'm no expert, but here's my 2c.....

Internet connection speed and your PC operating speed and two different things. 

Your upload/download speeds are fantastic!! 
How your PC "speed" seems to you sounds like the issue. 

1 CC Cleaner......great free app!! It will clean all old Internet explorer files, check for registry errors, etc. 
It also has a window to show you what applications/programs come on at start-up. Playing with your start up can be tricky.....some things (I tunes, Winamp, QuickTime, etc) can be disabled on start-up and should be. Other windows based apps, etc shouldn't be. There are quite a few tutorials online that can walk you thru which ones are needed to operate.


----------



## Doc Holliday

This is a brand new, never turned on before in it's life until two days ago computer. Does that matter? 

I think that if Intel Duo Core and AMD Dual Core processors are put side by side, Intel just blows this away. 

I understand what you're saying about pc speed versus net speed which is why I'm a bit confused as to why this brand new 64 bit 500 whatever it is hard drive AMD Dual core is noticeably slower than my Intel Duo Core on a 32 bit operating system with about half of the hard drive, memory being the same. The Delll never had a single issue, never had to have this conversation.

If indeed the AMD Dual Core processor is the issue than I'd have to suspect that the AMD Quad core is about equal to the Intel duo core. This is simply ridiculous. Brand new, stronger almost everything yet slow(er). I'm about to throw this thing in the garbage.

I should've bought an Intel. I'm infuriated.


----------



## Doorman54

Even brand new PCs can be loaded with crap. 

I've personally had both AMD and Intel (currently AMD) and don't usually have issues. 

Same OS both PCs?
Amount and speed of ram is the same?
Speed of both processors close/same?


----------



## Doc Holliday

I can't recall the GHZ of the old operating system on my Dell Latitude.

The Dell Latitude E6500 laptop had Intel Duo Core, 32 bit operating system with about 250GB hard drive and 4 GB RAM. 

This HP Pavilion is AMD Dual Core w/ bad ass Radeon graphics @ 1.3 GHz with a 500GB hard drive and 4 GB RAM with the newer DDR3 and a 64 bit operating system. It's not that bad, just not what I thought it was going to be which would be lighting.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I was thinking this new computer would be opening my pages if I only thought of them, like a telepathic Cerebro functioning brain scanning system (from the X-Men). :laughing:


----------



## Doorman54

According to google the Latitude was approx 2.4ghz. 

Newer PC has a slower processor but the ram/graphics card is definitely better. The hard drive should be a 7200 rpm compared to the laptops 5200 (most are 5200 I think). 

I still think some start-up stuff may be an issue. Most major maker PCs are loaded with crap!!!

I piece build my own PCs every 2yrs approx......my start-up only has what I load on it.


----------



## Doc Holliday

So it is the GHz speed that's slowing me down?


----------



## Doc Holliday

For Sale: 2012 Hp Pavilion, only been turned on for two days... :thumbup:

Phack, I'm going to have to purchase yet another computer.


----------



## gregzoll

Speed of the Internet package from you ISP is only how fast you are going to be able to download or upload programs and webpages. Has nothing to do with how fast the computer can process information, in say editing photos, working large spreadsheets with large mathimatical calculations, etc.

Two completely different things.


----------



## bbo

take it to a local place, not a chain.

ask them to get rid of the crapware.

uninstall any AV on there, install MSE. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials

AVG aint what is used to be.


----------



## gregzoll

bbo said:


> take it to a local place, not a chain.
> 
> ask them to get rid of the crapware.
> 
> uninstall any AV on there, install MSE. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials
> 
> AVG aint what is used to be.


Why do that, when the steps to do it are available at both majorgeeks.com and malwareteks.com on how to check for nasties. Also, majorgeeks.com has a tool to strip out the packages that third parties paid the OEM to put on the computers, to get people to try them out.


----------



## Doorman54

gregzoll said:


> Why do that, when the steps to do it are available at both majorgeeks.com and malwareteks.com on how to check for nasties. Also, majorgeeks.com has a tool to strip out the packages that third parties paid the OEM to put on the computers, to get people to try them out.


Exactly!


----------



## Doc Holliday

I currently hoOked up the first HP Pavilion I purchased some days ago to the modem and my 47" RCA TV through the VGA connection, being used as a monitor. I friggin' love using my tv as a monitor, massive!! :thumbup:

Anyways, this older Pavilion (two years old) has an AMD Sempron Dual Core processor 2200 2.0 GHz on a 32 bit operating system with 2GB Ram and it's noticeabley slower than the brand new Pavilion with the 1.3 GHz processor. 

It has a Nvidia graphics thingy but it's nowhere near as good as what's in the new HP. 

As a thanks for the help, here's a link to free movies. Most are still in theaters. You don't have to download the movie if you don't want to, simply play it. Some movies are cd quality while others are not. Putlocker and Sockshare are usually always good, no need to download any plug-ins. 

I'm watching Wrath of the Titans as I type, cd (cinema) quality. :thumbsup:

http://www.watchfreemovies.ch/ (sometimes a bad gateway messege will appear, just keep trying)

Thanks. And while I will keep the new Pavilion and use those links to rid my pc of crap and sell this older 32 bit Pavilion, I'll be on the hunt for a laptop with at least an Intel i3.

Learning the hard way is expensive!! :yes:


----------



## Doc Holliday

gregzoll said:


> Why do that, when the steps to do it are available at both majorgeeks.com and malwareteks.com on how to check for nasties. Also, majorgeeks.com has a tool to strip out the packages that third parties paid the OEM to put on the computers, to get people to try them out.


Which one is the right tool to remove the unwanted third party stuff?


----------



## gregzoll

This explains about PC-Decrapifier. http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=1664630#post1664630 Never used it, due to I am one that will take the time and do it myself, since I do not trust third party software for something I can do.


----------



## hyunelan2

What is your speed complaint? It takes too long for pages to display on the web browser? Or when you open some other programs they take too long to open?

If the first - are you using Internet Explorer? That would be your problem. I have just-short of a supercomputer here at work, and it still takes forever to open IE, where Chrome and Firefox have me browsing before IE even opens. www.google.com/chrome


----------



## Doc Holliday

I have Google Chrome installed, thanks. I can't tell any difference between it and Internet Exporer but yes, the complaint is that it takes too long for pages to open up. This site is kinda sorta okay, quick, but on other ones with a lot of images and advertisements it takes about a second or two, sometimes three. 

Again, my Dell Latitude would open ANY page within a blink of an eye, or so it seems now compared to this. 


On another note, today I went to one of my vacant property jobs with a stolen condenser to replace and what would I find when I open the doOr but an HP Pavilion 540n with an Intel Pentium 4 processor sitting on the dining roOm flOor. Running at 1.60 GHz. Graphics are about as good as the first Nintendo, but it works. Not fast at all, something like 248 mb of RAM.

Also got some kind of digital unscrambler or dvr or something. Renters must have vacated with the quickness!


----------



## Doc Holliday

Crappy, but it works.


----------



## hyunelan2

Doc Holliday said:


> I have Google Chrome installed, thanks. I can't tell any difference between it and Internet Exporer but yes, the complaint is that it takes too long for pages to open up. This site is kinda sorta okay, quick, but on other ones with a lot of images and advertisements it takes about a second or two, sometimes three.
> 
> Again, my Dell Latitude would open ANY page within a blink of an eye, or so it seems now compared to this.


I don't think it has anything to do with the physical properties of the computer (memory, processor, graphics) but would start my assumptions that there is a program in the background causing delay in your image loads. Either an anti-virus/anti-malware program, some crappy toolbar, or even a browser redirect/proxy service.

For fun, download the free version of malwarebytes (google it) and make sure it doesn't find anything.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Thanks man, I'll try that.

I'll tell you though that the more I use this computer the more I'm liking it.


----------



## Doc Holliday

and the results:


Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.61.0.1400
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.06.28.09

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Preston :: PRESTON-HP [administrator]

6/29/2012 12:55:21 PM
mbam-log-2012-06-29 (12-55-21).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 204046
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 18 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)
----------------------------
Damn 1.30 processor.  :thumbup:


----------



## drtbk4ever

I am sitting in front of my Dell E6500 right now. Mine has Intel core 2 Duo CPU, T9600 @ 2.8 GHz and 3.48 GB of Ram.


----------



## Doc Holliday

drtbk4ever said:


> I am sitting in front of my Dell E6500 right now. Mine has Intel core 2 Duo CPU, T9600 @ 2.8 GHz and 3.48 GB of Ram.


What did ever I do to you?  :jester:

I love(d) my Dell Latitude. Only thing about it was it was a 32 bit operating system, same Intel Core 2 Duo CPU as you have. I was under the impression that a 64 bit operating system would be faster, without giving thought to the processor. The Dell, made in 2009 on a 32 bit operating system, simply smoked this brand new Hp. And this HP has a much bigger hard drive as well, twice as big.

So disappointing.


----------



## hyunelan2

Hard drive size means nothing for speed. It's like giving a slow worker a bigger desk to sit at. Things like hard drive cache size, disk RPM, and BUS speed mean more there.

I doubt your processor is slowing you down that much. Typically, nothing is demanding a ton from the processor (unless you're playing games or doing 3D imaging). The speed of the memory is just as important as the amount. If you are lagging on graphics load though, you could have an inferior graphics processing unit. Maybe the last computer had a standalone GPU where this one is integrated? 

A big advantage of the 64bit OS is that it can recognize more than 4GB of memory. drtbk4ever is almost assuredly using a 32bit OS, as the 3.48 is the limit for memory allocation on the 32bit windows system.

I wouldn't compare "Dell" name to the "HP" name too much, as the components in them are made by the same component manufacturers and are likely assembled by the same subcontracted companies. The names on consumer grade computers don't mean anything anymore, unless it's Falcon-NW or something high-end like that.


----------



## drtbk4ever

Doc Holliday said:


> What did ever I do to you?  :jester:
> 
> I love(d) my Dell Latitude. Only thing about it was it was a 32 bit operating system, same Intel Core 2 Duo CPU as you have. I was under the impression that a 64 bit operating system would be faster, without giving thought to the processor. The Dell, made in 2009 on a 32 bit operating system, simply smoked this brand new Hp. And this HP has a much bigger hard drive as well, twice as big.
> 
> So disappointing.


 
LOL, sorry. 

I wonder if the graphics card may have something to do with it. My Dell has a Nvidia Quadro NVS 160M whatever that means


----------



## Doc Holliday

That was an excellent analogy, "slower worker a bigger desk..."!

The only difference we're left with is the processor speed, my old Dell's being in the range of 2.4 and this one being 1.3. Can anything be done about that? 

To use another analogy, my Dell acted like my Makita 18v Lithium Ion drills, this HP like a Black and Decker. It works and will get the job done, just slower and noticeabley more fragile, not true professional grade. You don't see Black and Decker on the job site, in other words.

Does that make sense to anyone other than myself? :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday

drtbk4ever said:


> LOL, sorry.
> 
> I wonder if the graphics card may have something to do with it. My Dell has a Nvidia Quadro NVS 160M whatever that means


Graphics on the Dell were nowhere near as good as on this HP, I will admit that.


----------



## hyunelan2

Doc Holliday said:


> The only difference we're left with is the processor speed, my old Dell's being in the range of 2.4 and this one being 1.3. Can anything be done about that?


Processor speed alone (in GHz) is not really a good sole measure of performance. How many cores does each have? A slower quad (or more) core processor is going to destroy a "faster" single core processor at many tasks. Other things like cache and bus speed factor in as well.

If you really want to make it faster, I'm not sure if you can with the HP BIOS, but overclocking is an option. I would not recommend it if you do not know what you are doing, as you can permanently fry computers by pushing too much voltage through them - especially with lower-end parts.

The other option would be to change the processor to a similar, but faster, processor. There are some limitations to this howerver, and by the time you start buying new processors, you might as well have just built the whole computer from scratch. (Also, goodbye to any warranty you had).


----------



## Arky217

Here's an option; not for everyone but worked for me.

I have an older Dell Dimension 3000; it has a Pentium 4, 2.8GHz processor and only 512MB of ram.

I had been running Windows XP Home on it since I got it.
A couple of months ago, I switched from a 400-500 Kbs cellular connection using my cell phone as a modem to a Cox cable connection at 10 Mbs speed.

Noticed some difference browsing the web and a remarkable difference when downloading files.

However, the browsing experience was still not as good as I'd hoped.

Was thinking of buying a new desktop, when I came across some articles on the Linux
operating system.

So, the short of it is, I have been running the Mint (release 9, isadora) flavor of Ubuntu Linux for the past couple of weeks. (the version with the Gnome desktop)

Besides not being concerned anymore about things like viruses, phishing, file security, etc. anymore, I find that it made the old Dell 3000 quite a bit faster in browsing the web.
(Some of that difference is probably from not having to run antivirus software.)

I downloaded the ISO file, burned it on a CD and ran it from the CD to make sure everything worked and all my hardware was recognized and all the drivers worked.
Then I installed it; it installed side by side with Windows and allowed me to boot to either OS.

I have a hunch that I'll not be going back to Windows, even if I get a new PC.

Arky


----------



## texasman21

I own a computer company heres a few things i do to clients computers to help them out. These are some programs that might help out get rid of unwanted things on the computer that aren't needed. 

1. Make sure windows has all updates.

2. Uninstall all programs that aren't needed

3. Make sure all programs are up to date you can use this to scan the computer.

http://filehippo.com/updatechecker/

4. Use CCleaner to clean up the computer from un needed files. There are 3 different scans in the program Windows, Applications, Registry. Under the Windows Tab uncheck Saved Passwords, Network Passwords, Empty Recycle Bin, Wipe Free Space everything else should be checked. In the Applications tab uncheck Saved Passwords and everything else be checked. Registry everything is checked. Under Options then Advanced nothing is checked. Under Options then Cookies you can select certain websites if you wanna keep their cookies or none at all.

http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

5. Run Disk Cleanup on the PC.

6. Run a defragger on the computer i recommend this.

http://filehippo.com/download_defraggler/


----------



## digitalplumber

Doc you helped me on ac forum now my expertise to you.

Get rid of avg, don't use me. 

Get these 2 items in their paid for versions: eset antivirus and malware bytes. Also download spy bot search and destroy an load. 

All of the pcs I have had to rebuild for virus or malware over the last 2 years were protected by either avg or mse.

As you would say about Hvac, you get what you pay for!


----------



## DannyT

have you checked to see what other programs actually start when windows starts. i know hp usually has a lot of crap that starts inthe background. if you click the start button and then run( if run isnt listed hit the windows key+r. when msconfig starts click the startup tab and see how many things in the list are checked. everything that is checked is starting in the background when windows starts.


----------



## digitalplumber

If you have an hp all in one printer they are extremely slow in loading on startup.


----------



## tinner666

For fun, open IE, go to tools and turn off Java and activeX. Our 199x model is speedy with all that turned off. We never see ads because they don't laod.


----------



## rossfingal

Don't use "msconfig" to stop running services.
See this site to look at unneeded services running - and, how to set the way
they start - automatic, manual, disabled....
http://www.blackviper.com/service-c...dows-7-service-pack-1-service-configurations/
Read the instructions - carefully!!! 
"RF"


----------



## Marty1Mc

Doc, the E-300 is a low power (18 watts), somewhat low performance CPU that is targeted for the low cost desktops and laptops. For comparison, I am running in my desktop a AMD 1100T 6 core @3.2Ghz and it is 12x the speed.

That said, your memory is sufficient and your download speed is awesome! The "bloatware" that is on all commercial desktops is difficult to remove unless you have some skills with preloads and getting things out of the registry. 

There is a couple of things you can do. First, Keep a copy of CCLeaner on your desktop and run it periodically. Clear out your temporary internet files and cache at least once per week.

Since you are using a 64 bit OS ( I assume it Windows 7 64 Home), then download Waterfox and use that as your main browser. It's Firefox written for 64 bit OS's and it's pretty fast. 

Good luck,

Marty


----------



## Doc Holliday

Thanks for all the help, everyone. I'll be sure and pass this information on to my mother for when I give this crap ass thing to her. It's much better than what she currently has (over a decade old something desk top) but not as the new , fast or powerful as the one I'll be buying in a few weeks! 

This thing is crap. My bud bought a new Samsung with an i3 in it and holy smokes! I want at least an i5.


----------

